# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  "ROBOT", 2013, a Blanca Li Dance Company creation, in collaboration with Maywa Denki and in partnership with Aldebaran Robotics

## Airicist

Contributors:

Blanca Li, Blanca Li Dance Company

Aldebaran Robotics

Maywa Denki

Home page - blancali.com/en/event/99/Robot

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Robot! (excerpts) Compagnie Blanca Li
August 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Blanca Li - Robot! - Vaison Dance Festival 2014

Published on Apr 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOT interview promo
July 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Blanca Li presents 'Robot' at the Canal Theatre in Madrid
November 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOT by Blanca LI :MaywaDenki's orchestra
May 23, 2015

----------

